# Windows 8 tablet



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

anyone use windows 8 tablet?

Just got a ASUS ME400C-C1-BK Tablet - Intel Atom Z2760 1.8GHz, 2GB DDR2, 64GB Flash, 10.1" Touchscreen, Windows 8, Dual Webcam, Black

haven't checked it out yet but wondered if anyone knows anything about it


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks cool, never used one of those yet. That model appears to have the full version of windows which is cool. 64gigs does not seem much. Guessing you have about half that now due to the OS.

Pat


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

$400.00 and you can use android on it too. Just up grading from 7" springboard tablet, sure have laptop & desktop but windows 8 is new to me

Maybe good for estimates, tracking jobs and pt:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If it enhances Pt I'm on board.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

update... so far i love this tablet, the main reason i got it was for estimates
just uploaded the paint estimator ( thanks Patrick ) trial and it looks like it's working good.

i have 6 estimate this week so we will see

beats android, and with this you still have the option of adding android which i will check out next week

:yes:


----------



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

How was it?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How do you feel about it now that you've had it for a few weeks? I've been looking at tablets and netbooks so that I can do estimates and/or contracts on site. But a tablet would be nice if I could have clients sign documents before I print them so I could keep my copy digital.


----------



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

Is the windows 8 system more computer like than what iPad is?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes windows 8 will run x86 programs just like windows 7 does. There may be compatibility issues with the newer os and older applications, or the apps may not be touch enabled.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Although I'm not a big fan of windows 8 since I've upgraded. It looks like it would be more suitable on a tablet. Where did you purchase it for 400? I haven't checked lately but last I checked windows 8 tablets were a little pricey


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Midas said:


> Although I'm not a big fan of windows 8 since I've upgraded. It looks like it would be more suitable on a tablet. Where did you purchase it for 400? I haven't checked lately but last I checked windows 8 tablets were a little pricey


Got it at tiger direct we have 2 local stores here or u can order online
we've been so busy i still have not had the chance to do a a lot of testing but it's a windows 8 ... something i don't have on my home or office but being able to touch screen is GREAT, walking on job with a tablet is a lot easier than a laptop 

if it's a window program it works on this tablet ... like i said still testing but but recommend it

:notworthy:


----------



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

Can another operating system be loaded. Like XP x32? Only a 64 bit? What about 7 x64?

Not sure I like 8. I hear microsoft is abandoning it and working on a new operating system. This is why the devices with 8 are now deeply discounted.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Any updates? How's it working out for estimates?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife is using a 11" windows 8 notebook. She likes it pretty well.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Cant wait to get a surface Pro myself, This post reminds me how useful a tool it can be. 

The built-in email client rocks after the 8.1 windows update. managing multiple e-mail accounts is way better with the latest windows update.


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 12, 2013)

Does it come with free windows office ?


----------

